# Vehicle Kit



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

How many on here actually keep an emergency kit in their vehicles? My fiance and I have kept one in ours for as long as I can remember and are always adding things to it when we find something we need. Since we moved to Montana we have added more cold weather emergency stuff since we are so far from town. Here are just a few things we keep in our Jeep that is either in a bag or footlocker type box.
Several kinds of fire starters (matches,mag,steel)
Jerky
Detour protein bars
few gallons filtered water and a few filter units
fire extinguisher
several hundred feet paracord,climbing rope and a tow strap.
few boxes of ammo 12ga buck,12ga birdshot,.223,.45,.308 and .22.(We usually have several of those calibers with us.
med kit with everything from sewing kit with lido and even inj pain meds.
duct tape
super glue
few books
wd 40
several different lights
goal zero sherpa 100 kit (Have one at home also)
flares
jumper cables
3 days worth of extra clothing including several types of cold weather clothing and several pairs of extra wool socks
canned tuna chicken and hash plus a few extras.
shovel
cat litter
Several pieces of firewood and kindling
emergency blankets
3 Enlightened Equipment sleeping quilts 20deg (like sleeping bag for those that haven't seen them.)
and a few other things.

Here is one of our rigs..


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I keep my BOV's rigged for long term bug out, or at least as best I can do. It always has with it a camp kit with wood and everything, spam cans a cook kit and some TP comfort items wet wipes fire starters etc. There's also a bug out bag in it, a machete, recovery and tow gear, rope, a 7.62x39 rifle, a table, lantern, propane heater, bedroll, medical kit, axe, shovel, toolkit, chair, fishing kit, hatchet and siphons, funnels, I guess I keep a lot of stuff in there it's all stowed neatly but there are some space issues getting the groceries. Its clear for 4 passengers though 5 if really trying and it'll go anywhere.

Then it tows a trailer with a 4x4 ATV on it, and there's room for the atv and a 25 gallon water tanks and two 5 gallon gas tanks. The atv has a bio lite stove, fire starting methods, a reusable space blanket, a knife and multi tool, a chainsaw, a chain tackle and snatch block, rope, cordage, flashlight, food, flares and a camo netting cover with reserve 1.5 gallon piggyback gas tank. Both BOV's have radios and stuff like helmets gloves and warm hats, goggles and the like that's all standard stuff really.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

One in every vehicle including the dump truck. Which is eight total. Better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Great kit and great ride. I keep a pack in my car as well, unfortunately my ride isn't 4-wheel drive. I mainly keep the pack for me though not my car, just in case it was a huge EMP that made the SHTF, and the car was rendered useless. I always keep jumper cables, zip ties, flashlight, Mylar blanket, and when cold weather comes around, a couple ten pound bags of rock salt or kitty litter in every vehicle at my home regardless of prepping, always have. Now more recently in the last few years, I have brought a "Get Home Bag" with me every time I leave the house. Inside the backpack is a flashlight(Mini mag & a dynamo handheld), Mag block and striker, a small waterproof container with; a few matches, a striker pad, and a couple homemade quick tinder (Vaseline covered cotton balls in a small piece of cut straw sealed on both ends by melting with a lighter). I also keep two emergency Mylar blankets, a 7'x4' tarp, 100 ft of 550 paracord, a German canteen filled with clean water, a Aquamira Filter straw, a compass, and a laminated topographical map of the town my house is located in and about ten miles of the surrounding area. I also have a few miscellaneous carbiners, a small multi-tool, and a wire saw hanging on the MOLLE straps on the outside of my pack. The main compartment is dedicated to extra clothes,gloves,bandannas,socks, and a pair of riding goggles for a motorcycle with clear lenses as well as tinted sunglass lenses. The goggles are mainly for winter because if I have to hoof it, I rather not have the wind cutting my eyeballs out of my head, and the reflection of the sun of the snow can cause blindness is some cases hence the tinted lenses. That's pretty much it when it comes to what's in the Ol' Monte Carlo haha.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I forgot to mention the axe and hatchet..


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We keep a bag in each vehical. My daughter has the most involved. Each would be a get home bag or an over night bag. Nothing as involved as the posts above. Every thing for us consists around getting home. If we have to bug out of our rural home god help you all.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

For as long as my wife says we "NEED" to go to the bay area of California (san francisco area) we have kept emergency kits on board. I'm not going into detail but they are sufficient to get us home in any circumstance I can imagine.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I keep a school book bag size bag rigged as a get home bag. But loose stuff in the vehicle also like large jug of water.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok, I have a small emergency kit in my 4X4 Tahoe, but how do you guys find room for all this stuff, and still be able to have room for everyday stuff, like groceries, the dog, ect.? I mean, fire wood? Gallons of water?

I'm not being a smart-ass with this, I would really like to know. I read this post, and feel like I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I always have a bob/ghb in my SUV with other supplies.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Mr heater with 4 1lb cylinders, gloves and blanket, a emergency starter power jumper, inflation kit which includes a plug kit and air compressor and slime and a can of starting fluid. 
Amazon.com: Clore JNC660 'Jump-N-Carry' 1,700 Peak Amp 12-Volt Jump Starter: Automotive

Slime 70004 Power Spair 48 Piece Tire Repair Kit : Amazon.com : Automotive

I keep my vehicles in good running shape so I usually end up having to help everyone else in my family. Be sure to check your spare tires also especially the skinny emergency only ones because it seem half the time when someone needs them they are flat also.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Ok, I have a small emergency kit in my 4X4 Tahoe, but how do you guys find room for all this stuff, and still be able to have room for everyday stuff, like groceries, the dog, ect.? I mean, fire wood? Gallons of water?
> 
> I'm not being a smart-ass with this, I would really like to know. I read this post, and feel like I'm doing something wrong.


You would be surprised how much room you have. With all the stuff I keep in the Jeep, it doesn't even fill up the space int he rear area behind the back seat. When I say firewood. I mean 3 nice logs with several sticks of kindling. A few gallons of water doesn't take up much space either. We keep MOST of the stuff in a foot locker sized box. Then the wood next to the locker. The box is then pushed up against the back seat and have space in front of it and onthe other side and on top.. You can have an awesome kit for not much space.. The tow strap I usually keep wrapped around the bumper. Our extra clothes are in a sea bag on top of the firewood. And we still have room for a LOT more stuff in the footlocker.

It is all in how you pack it and not putting stupid shit in there. My med kit for the Jeep is in a Red Rock Rover Sling bag that is hung over the drivers side seat. It is like the Maxpedition pack but half the price...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

My car ain't going nowhere soon, it would normally have an emergency road kit a good starting point, additionally i would also normally have had a vest and helmet 

what you want is some water, some food, even peanut butter and crackers may be a ok thing, perhaps some coffee. however keeping a bob on you at all times just makes sense if you arn't crossing legal borders with laws that could restrict your carry.

none the less my bov is out of action as i need to get a new battery for it and likely a massive overhaul as it has been sitting for over a year now with only minor anti seizing action on the tires.. I was considering just getting another one and parting it out for projects cost of older cars drops quite a bit. but i don't need a car any time soon. i turned it into a project for possible hybrid stuff.

nothing too interesting in there though but it is easier to carry heavy gear in a vehicle its not too reasonable to carry the stuff. it just makes sense to carry the kit in the car if you are running it as normally in the house you can run to the garage or to your car to get kit out. of course theft is an issue 

if you don't wear your armour then having some handy in every building or vehicle you ride would cover you of course not everyone can do that, but it is easy to carry some body armour and a helmet... imo a solid prepper will be as well outfitted to swat and sniper, med as they can be in their bov that is as much as it is legal, in that even they are ready for most tactical situations they will encounter on the ground.

it gets a lot colder up here... driving in the winter means you need cold weather bags, and some heating options also cell phone you could try other bands of communication but they can be unreliable unless you have a solid mobile unit.

other stuff is for incident - like paper pen, economic items, ... small little camera for taking digital photos, and other odds and ends.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

I was just about to comment on how to pack but prepconsultant summed it up pretty well. It's all in how you pack. Pack things inside each other if possible. All the things I posted are inside a cheap camo back pack from wal-mart. Twelve dollars I think, and it's covered in the front with MOLLE straps. Great for a GHB, EDC bag. It's all in how creative you can get with space useage really.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't have a bug out bag, mine is a get home bag.

Therefore everything I have in the back of my truck in a really cool tote is a backpack and everything in it I can carry on my back.

I posted it a while back if anyone wants to search it.

My only suggestions are you really only need 2 sources of fire.

Paracord over 100 feet is not really sensible

I have a tow line, not part of my bob but always necessary like jumper cables, etc

Binoculars IMO is right next to water for priority

Moleskin, as you will probably get blisters.

I like the 2400 calorie Emergency coast guard bars, 1 pound of food is 2400 calories, foil packed and extended shelf life, about $3 each.

Bag balm, so good for every type of injury.

Trying to think what I have that wasn't mentioned and so..

first off, Binoculars are the best suggestion I could make

Lock pick kit

$20 in Morgan silver dollars (cash when currency isn't good)

Army poncho


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

we always have a nice kit in all of our cars. One thing I see missing in all of the previous posts are extra fuses and a small gas can.. I use the little 2 gal cans that don't take up any space at all. Most other things can slide under the seats in small totes or in the storage areas built into the vehicles.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Some Food,Some Peanut Butter to last a couple of days.Water in stainless bottles.That way I can melt some of the 3 ' of snow for potable water.
Toilet Tissue to last a few weeks.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I don't have a bug out bag, mine is a get home bag.
> 
> Therefore everything I have in the back of my truck in a really cool tote is a backpack and everything in it I can carry on my back.
> 
> ...


Binoculars are a good one. I have a Lieca 1200 rangefinder that I use as both binocs and rangefinder that is in my bag. I use it ALL THE TIME. I like to long range shoot so I am always ranging stuff and then using the Lieca to see how close I am. I could probably get away with not using it anymore. I like to stay sharp though..


----------

